# How long did it take you to find your flavour?



## Barak

I like trying a whole bunch of liquids. But its not an inexpensive hobby to maintain. 

How long did it take you guys to find your flavour? Do you stick to one or do you mix it up every now and then? 

There are so many choices and so many flavours and trying them all is a double edged sword. If you dont like one, you waste a lot of money. But i also want to try them all. Conundrum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Yoh! Difficult question to answer, mainly because its so subjective, everyone is different when it comes to taste.

Some find a single joose and sick to it, some have 5 jooses they cant live without.

Personally I like to mix it up here and there to avoid vapor fatigue, although I tend to grab my tobacco type joose more often, especially when enjoying a beer.

What is your flavor profile? ie tobacco/desert/mentol/fruity

And what joose have you tried so far?


Edit: By the way, totally off topic but you should look into getting a nice avatar, everyone loves a good avatar

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was lucky enough to find Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice very early on in my journey... I have tried about a bazillion other juices since then but still vape VM Tropical Ice (Coconut derivative of Menthol Ice) 98% of the time...

But this is a difficult one because everyone has different taste buds and what works for one person doesn't necessarily work for another... you need to do the taste discovery thing yourself... once you find something you like then you can see who else likes the same juice and it's likely that you will find a juice buddy who can advise you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

A few weeks in and I'm still looking. I have a few favorites in rotation, but still not that ONE juice I can't be without. Finding one or two sustainable juices will help relieve the pressure and expenses of finding the perfect cape for you.


----------



## Barak

DoubleD said:


> Yoh! Difficult question to answer, mainly because its so subjective, everyone is different when it comes to taste.
> 
> Some find a single joose and sick to it, some have 5 jooses they cant live without.
> 
> Personally I like to mix it up here and there to avoid vapor fatigue, although I tend to grab my tobacco type joose more often, especially when enjoying a beer.
> 
> What is your flavor profile? ie tobacco/desert/mentol/fruity
> 
> And what joose have you tried so far?
> 
> 
> Edit: By the way, totally off topic but you should look into getting a nice avatar, everyone loves a good avatar



Well started off at twisp and their juices and then I moved on. Next i tried was Vape Elixer awesomesauce, Pink spot, Plasma Juice and Stardust but I found i couldn't smoke them for too long. I liked the Rebel/Cherry flavour of twisp so I kept to that kind. But it got kind of boring, I then tried some Turks old gold for a ry4 type of flavour and I quite enjoyed that, even though it took me a while to get used to it. Then I tried some bound by the crown and fell in love. But its a bit expensive. At the moment I am trying Beard Vape co number 51 which is a Vanilla type of flavour. Very close to bound by the crown but not as complex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I still try different DIY mixes, but my favorite is Vanilla Custard (my own version of the Grant's clone) and Coconut Menthol. I rarely buy juices now and DIY 99% of my juices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barak

zadiac said:


> I still try different DIY mixes, but my favorite is Vanilla Custard (my own version of the Grant's clone) and Coconut Menthol. I rarely buy juices now and DIY 99% of my juices


I have thought about doing this. Just knowing myself though, i will find a way to **** it up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RezaD

Barak said:


> I have thought about doing this. Just knowing myself though, i will find a way to **** it up.


Not difficult at all to achieve passable results if you do it in an organised fashion and record your attempts while sticking to small sample sizes e.g 5ml.

Else try more local juices in 10ml sizes to find something you like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak

RezaD said:


> Not difficult at all to achieve passable results if you do it in an organised fashion and record your attempts while sticking to small sample sizes e.g 5ml.
> 
> Else try more local juices in 10ml sizes to find something you like.


Where is a good place to get diy supplies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

I most definintely cannot stick to even a handful of flavours.

I at least have narrowed down what I like in a juice, and I have say 7-10 juices that I would like to keep in a regular rotation. 

I just find no matter how much I like a juice, I cannot vape it all day every day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Barak said:


> Where is a good place to get diy supplies?



http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/ and http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

@Barak what area are you in and what type of juices appeal to you e.g tobacco, menthol tobacco, menthol fruit, fruit or dessert?

Personally I like desert type tobaccos and occasionally desert fruit mixes and menthol minty type juices.

Did you know there is a subforum here dedicated to diy juices where you will find methods, recipes and flavour reviews. Don't hold me to it but I will try and put together a concise diy kickstart guide for those that want to try diy but don't know where to start including what you need to start with the minimum items required to do it properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

RezaD said:


> @Barak what area are you in and what type of juices appeal to you e.g tobacco, menthol tobacco, menthol fruit, fruit or dessert?
> 
> Personally I like desert type tobaccos and occasionally desert fruit mixes and menthol minty type juices.
> 
> Did you know there is a subforum here dedicated to diy juices where you will find methods, recipes and flavour reviews. Don't hold me to it but I will try and put together a concise diy kickstart guide for those that want to try diy but don't know where to start including what you need to start with the minimum items required to do it properly.


Im in Cape Town. I like desert type tobaccos and fruit tobaccos as well. Not a big fan of mint or menthol. 

I will check out the sub forum. Only decided now that i want to try my hand at diy. It could be an interesting journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Barak said:


> Where is a good place to get diy supplies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skyblue and Vapour Mountain is where I buy my stock  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Barak said:


> I like trying a whole bunch of liquids. But its not an inexpensive hobby to maintain.
> 
> How long did it take you guys to find your flavour? Do you stick to one or do you mix it up every now and then?
> 
> There are so many choices and so many flavours and trying them all is a double edged sword. If you dont like one, you waste a lot of money. But i also want to try them all. Conundrum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Barak

Excellent question and I think it is a challenge for many if not all vapers, especially those starting out.

The juice hunt can be a long and tough process. I dont think it ever ends, because our curiousity often gets the better of us.

My journey started on Twisp. In a way the nice thing about Twisp is there were limited flavours. So I quickly discovered which ones i liked and which mixes worked for me. They were nice but I was looking for more.

About two months later I started with other gear and juices. I tried several juices from eCiggies and went through pretty much the whole Liqua range. Nothing excited me. Then I found Vapour Mountain. Went through most of their flavours in sample sizes and discovered one or two gems. Choc Mint is still a daily vape for me, 1 year later. I discovered adding a few drops of VM's coffee concentrate improves it for me. So id say I tried about 50 juices before finding VM Choc Mint.

I have sampled many of the international premium juices and have found several winners. My rule of thumb ratio of 1 in 10 is probably holding. I like WB Blackbird, a few of the HHV tobaccoes and the odd other juice here and there. I like to have 3 or 4 devices loaded at all times, each with a favourite flavour. Then i have one or two other devices for testing new flavours. I am quite fanatical about juices, and enjoy reviewing them, so i am probably not the normal type of vaper.

But I will offer you this advice in case it helps:

Try sample as many juices as possible. Try get sample sizes if possible so it doesnt break the bank. Meet up with your friends and try out their juices. Get involved in vape meets. You can try out many juices that way.
Make notes of the ones you like and the ones you dont like. This way you can start understanding what type of flavours work for you. For example, I dont like custards in my vape, so I stay away from juices mentioning custard in their description. This has saved me big time!
Juices can taste different in different devices and at different powers. Not 180 degrees different, but they can change quite a bit. They also taste better when steeped. (Left alone in a dark cupboard for a week or two)
I would say work through the locally manufactured ones mainly. They are cheaper and there are some superb juices here. Get the premium international ones as a treat and as budget permits.
Also, the problem with the international ones is they are sometimes discontinued. So no point really in trying out some on a clearance sale if you cant get them again. Rather go for the ones that will likely be stocked again.

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Barak

Silver said:


> Hi @Barak
> 
> Excellent question and I think it is a challenge for many if not all vapers, especially those starting out.
> 
> The juice hunt can be a long and tough process. I dont think it ever ends, because our curiousity often gets the better of us.
> 
> My journey started on Twisp. In a way the nice thing about Twisp is there were limited flavours. So I quickly discovered which ones i liked and which mixes worked for me. They were nice but I was looking for more.
> 
> About two months later I started with other gear and juices. I tried several juices from eCiggies and went through pretty much the whole Liqua range. Nothing excited me. Then I found Vapour Mountain. Went through most of their flavours in sample sizes and discovered one or two gems. Choc Mint is still a daily vape for me, 1 year later. I discovered adding a few drops of VM's coffee concentrate improves it for me. So id say I tried about 50 juices before finding VM Choc Mint.
> 
> I have sampled many of the international premium juices and have found several winners. My rule of thumb ratio of 1 in 10 is probably holding. I like WB Blackbird, a few of the HHV tobaccoes and the odd other juice here and there. I like to have 3 or 4 devices loaded at all times, each with a favourite flavour. Then i have one or two other devices for testing new flavours. I am quite fanatical about juices, and enjoy reviewing them, so i am probably not the normal type of vaper.
> 
> But I will offer you this advice in case it helps:
> 
> Try sample as many juices as possible. Try get sample sizes if possible so it doesnt break the bank. Meet up with your friends and try out their juices. Get involved in vape meets. You can try out many juices that way.
> Make notes of the ones you like and the ones you dont like. This way you can start understanding what type of flavours work for you. For example, I dont like custards in my vape, so I stay away from juices mentioning custard in their description. This has saved me big time!
> Juices can taste different in different devices and at different powers. Not 180 degrees different, but they can change quite a bit. They also taste better when steeped. (Left alone in a dark cupboard for a week or two)
> I would say work through the locally manufactured ones mainly. They are cheaper and there are some superb juices here. Get the premium international ones as a treat and as budget permits.
> Also, the problem with the international ones is they are sometimes discontinued. So no point really in trying out some on a clearance sale if you cant get them again. Rather go for the ones that will likely be stocked again.
> 
> All the best and let us know how it goes


Thanks for the great post @Silver. 

I think having only one device is very problematic for juice adventures. Should probably look into a new tank or 2. 

I am trying to work my way through the local juices, but sometimes i get overwhelmed for choice and then i just give up and default back to what i know. 

Keen to read up today on some diy stuff to see what that is all about and the processes involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

After over a year of vaping and trying well over 200 different juices, I'm yet to find an ADV. 
There have been a few juices that have wow'd me and I still vape them every few weeks. 
My problem is I get bored of a flavour after a while, I even get bored of a type of flavour (fruits, tobaccos, desserts, etc) and end up switching juice types every few months. 

Imported juices are not cheap so try and sample before you buy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Barak said:


> Next i tried was Vape Elixer awesomesauce, Pink spot, Plasma Juice and Stardust but I found i couldn't smoke them for too long.



@Barak - it's vape, not smoke.  

I have 2 specific jooses I found early on. Was also lucky to discover early that I prefer sour as well as dessert type jooses, don't like tobacco type jooses and that menthol jooses are hit and miss. That being said, I usually try to test at least 2 new jooses a month that normally I would not have given a second look.

While the taste journey is a bit of an expensive one, it is also a lot of fun. The jooses that does not cut it for me usually goes to my boet. He gives it a try and if he likes it, he keeps it. If he does not, he passes it on.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

@Barak, others have already mentioned that flavours are a very personal thing. What appeals to me may not do the same for the next guy. And what I like today may not be the case next week, or even in a couple of hours.

A few months back, I went through a few days where I couldn't stand any single flavour I had in stock. Everything just became way to sweet for my senses. And in desperation I decided to try mixing up some unflavoured base VG. 

This turned out to be a revelation for me, because I now often have unflavoured juice in one of my devices. I can't explain the flavour, because it's one of the things I have no talent for. But it works for me. I now dilute everything with VG to subdue the flavours which I find very overpowering otherwise.

I guess I would liken unflavoured to the taste of Coke, in a sea of flavoured softdrinks. It's been the one soda drink that I still enjoy after a lifetime of flavoured soft drinks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cfm78910

My ADV is Nicoticket H1N1 90 percent of the tome and Five Pawns Gambit 10 percent of the time. Right now I don't need or want anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

RezaD said:


> Did you know there is a subforum here dedicated to diy juices where you will find methods, recipes and flavour reviews. Don't hold me to it but* I will try and put together a concise diy kickstart guide* for those that want to try diy but don't know where to start including what you need to start with the minimum items required to do it properly.



No need for that... @Derick (from SkyBlue) already did this a while back - it's what helped me get started. You can find the DIY starter thread here


----------



## Viper_SA

free3dom said:


> No need for that... @Derick (from SkyBlue) already did this a while back - it's what helped me get started. You can find the DIY starter thread here



If @Derick keeps adding new flavors I'll be bankrupt pretty soon.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Sho , ja what a loaded question so much to consider , international juices are expensive yes so reserve those for special occasions or nights out. Started with tobacco juice but quickly moved over to the desert juices with Melinda's Vanilla Custard my favourite to date (my ADV  ) , Ambrosia I can also see becoming an ADV (still 2 weeks to steep argh!) but tannie @Melinda said no less than six weeks , en as die tannie praat dan luister ek  

Best is try some sample boxes , I think Skyblue sells them , also Nic level plays a role with flavour and your PG/VG mix , I tend to lean towards higher % VG mix as it smoothes the vape out for me and not such a harsh TH ... ok my 2 cents worth ... 

Pity you are in Cpt , have some tobacco 12mg juices I might want to part with  (shameless ad)


----------



## TylerD

1½ years and I'm still searching. 
As soon as I get that special something, my palette changes and I find something else.
For me it's awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> 1½ years and I'm still searching.
> As soon as I get that special something, my palette changes and I find something else.
> For me it's awesome!



Try some Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Try some Tropical Ice!


Did!


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm pretty much settled with unflavoured

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Barak said:


> I have thought about doing this. Just knowing myself though, i will find a way to **** it up.


I am one of those that DIY did not work for, be sure you have the temperament and patience for it.


RezaD said:


> @Barak what area are you in and what type of juices appeal to you e.g tobacco, menthol tobacco, menthol fruit, fruit or dessert?
> 
> Personally I like desert type tobaccos and occasionally desert fruit mixes and menthol minty type juices.
> 
> Did you know there is a subforum here dedicated to diy juices where you will find methods, recipes and flavour reviews. Don't hold me to it but I will try and put together a concise diy kickstart guide for those that want to try diy but don't know where to start including what you need to start with the minimum items required to do it properly.


With your DIY experience would love to see such a guide. The more guides we get the better. I also need a clone recipe for Tarks Matador.


Silver said:


> Hi @Barak
> 
> Excellent question and I think it is a challenge for many if not all vapers, especially those starting out.
> 
> The juice hunt can be a long and tough process. I dont think it ever ends, because our curiousity often gets the better of us.
> 
> My journey started on Twisp. In a way the nice thing about Twisp is there were limited flavours. So I quickly discovered which ones i liked and which mixes worked for me. They were nice but I was looking for more.
> 
> About two months later I started with other gear and juices. I tried several juices from eCiggies and went through pretty much the whole Liqua range. Nothing excited me. Then I found Vapour Mountain. Went through most of their flavours in sample sizes and discovered one or two gems. Choc Mint is still a daily vape for me, 1 year later. I discovered adding a few drops of VM's coffee concentrate improves it for me. So id say I tried about 50 juices before finding VM Choc Mint.
> 
> I have sampled many of the international premium juices and have found several winners. My rule of thumb ratio of 1 in 10 is probably holding. I like WB Blackbird, a few of the HHV tobaccoes and the odd other juice here and there. I like to have 3 or 4 devices loaded at all times, each with a favourite flavour. Then i have one or two other devices for testing new flavours. I am quite fanatical about juices, and enjoy reviewing them, so i am probably not the normal type of vaper.
> 
> But I will offer you this advice in case it helps:
> 
> Try sample as many juices as possible. Try get sample sizes if possible so it doesnt break the bank. Meet up with your friends and try out their juices. Get involved in vape meets. You can try out many juices that way.
> Make notes of the ones you like and the ones you dont like. This way you can start understanding what type of flavours work for you. For example, I dont like custards in my vape, so I stay away from juices mentioning custard in their description. This has saved me big time!
> Juices can taste different in different devices and at different powers. Not 180 degrees different, but they can change quite a bit. They also taste better when steeped. (Left alone in a dark cupboard for a week or two)
> I would say work through the locally manufactured ones mainly. They are cheaper and there are some superb juices here. Get the premium international ones as a treat and as budget permits.
> Also, the problem with the international ones is they are sometimes discontinued. So no point really in trying out some on a clearance sale if you cant get them again. Rather go for the ones that will likely be stocked again.
> All the best and let us know how it goes


Awesome post! Bookmarked for future reference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH

I have always found it quite amazing that as smokers we generally always stuck to a single brand, my poison was Dunhill Menthol Fine Cut which I smoked for far too many years. Juice is a whole different ball game though. There is so much variety out there and I keep going back to the menthol/mint type flavours. Problem is that after a while of vaping the same juice I get vapors tongue and then have to switch it up for a few days... which of course ends up in me spending another small fortune on non mint/menthol flavours trying to find the one I actually enjoy! After about a year and a half of this madness, I have somewhat settled into a standard rotation of juices which has been working for me, when suddenly there's this sale on at Vapour Mountain and I buy some Tropical Ice for the first time and now I'm hooked - wish I had bought more because I don't think this bottle is going to see the end of the week and I have not even given it a chance to steep properly yet. Their choc mint is damn fine too by the way.
@Barak - prepare your SO for the expense AND ever growing collection of bottles, and most importantly of all - enjoy the flavour journey

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

KimH said:


> I have always found it quite amazing that as smokers we generally always stuck to a single brand, my poison was Dunhill Menthol Fine Cut which I smoked for far too many years.



It's crazy hey. In twenty years, I only smoked 3 cigarettes (as in brands). Couldn't stand any others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

this is likely the hardest part to satisfy. Taste varies from person to person. It took me a very long time to figure out what juices i like. or more accurately what flavour profile i like best. The problem you will find once you have found the flavour profile you like best is that even that will change over time. what you really enjoy now might change as your vaping continues. Ive found that with certain devices i prefer certain flavours and cant stand others.
its a trial and error thing and there is no way out of that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

KimH said:


> when suddenly there's this sale on at Vapour Mountain and I buy some Tropical Ice for the first time and now I'm hooked - wish I had bought more because I don't think this bottle is going to see the end of the week and I have not even given it a chance to steep properly yet.



@KimH I can't believe you have only now tested Tropical Ice! 

That could really be grounds for a large fine! 



@Oupa you may need to send me a list of everyone that hasn't ordered Tropical Ice yet!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> @KimH I can't believe you have only now tested Tropical Ice!
> 
> That could really be grounds for a large fine!
> View attachment 25194
> 
> 
> @Oupa you may need to send me a list of everyone that hasn't ordered Tropical Ice yet!



Uncle Rob, I promise to order some Tropical Ice within the next two months, just PLEASE keep that hammer, and your duckie, away from me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## moonunit

After twisping for more than a year and finding out what vaping is really about I got a flavour I love on the first try on proper equipment. Rocket Sheep Booster, would love to use it as an ADV but it would work out more expensive than stinkies. 

Taking cost into account still working my way through cost effective liquids looking for an ADV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

Rob Fisher said:


> @KimH I can't believe you have only now tested Tropical Ice!
> 
> That could really be grounds for a large fine!
> View attachment 25194
> 
> 
> @Oupa you may need to send me a list of everyone that hasn't ordered Tropical Ice yet!


I'm actually surprised I didn't get a fine for punting

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barak

So in my quest to try more juices i have acquired another machine. Picked up a 30w istick to go with my old one. 




The next step is to get a sample box from skyblue (once they are in stock again) and then i want to buy a sub ohm tank to see what the juices are like on that. Probably should have bought some juice along with the new tank, but that will have to wait till next month 

And what is currently in my rotation





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

I diy because I cannot invest the cash required into juice hunting.

I have vaped myself sick a few times. Sinusitis and a chest infection but this is due to unreasonable amounts of cloud chasing .

To that end though I find only 100% vg and some saline to cut it does me well.


----------



## Silver

moonunit said:


> After twisping for more than a year and finding out what vaping is really about I got a flavour I love on the first try on proper equipment. Rocket Sheep Booster, would love to use it as an ADV but it would work out more expensive than stinkies.
> 
> Taking cost into account still working my way through cost effective liquids looking for an ADV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just an idea for you if you like coffee vapes @moonunit
Try VapeKing's coffee (mild and milky) mixed with Vapour Mountain's Coffee (deep, dark and roasted)
You can mix the ratios to your taste. Lovely blend and one of my mom's all day vapes.
Also way more cost effective -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ross44

Barak said:


> Where is a good place to get diy supplies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try http://valleyvapour.co.za, they have the biggest variety in terms of flavour concentrates, also the best quality in my opinion.


----------



## moonunit

@Silver thanks for the info, actually been on the hunt for some decent coffee flavours. Will give it a go.

I actually found coffee to be the best replacement for stinkies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

moonunit said:


> @Silver thanks for the info, actually been on the hunt for some decent coffee flavours. Will give it a go.
> 
> I actually found coffee to be the best replacement for stinkies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yip - I agree - coffee is a great flavour profile. Not too many coffee juices readily available though.
Let us know how it goes


----------



## Viper_SA

DIY works well for me too. Coming off Carwatch Camels (cheapies) to juice is a bit more difficult than from a branded cigarette, in terms of cost effectiveness. I will be posting some more diy re ipes in the diy section soon. Got a few winners so far, and a lot of horrid ones too, lol.


----------



## Barak

I found 2 juices today that i absolutely fell in love with. What surprised me is that it was flavours i never thought i would like. The 1st one was Anml Looper. Which tastes like froot loops. my god its good. and my new favourite is beard vape co #32. cinnamon funnel cake. drool. will be stocking up on that from now on.


----------



## Mike

Took me around 9-10 months


----------



## Alex

I'm still seeking


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

I have found that One flavour so many times lol I can't even begin to count. I think this is a quest that will always be a question mark.
Also it's what adds that little extra drive to keep you vaping. It definitely nicely adds to the vaping experience


----------



## NickT

I've been doing this for a year or so now, and I've yet to find a 100% reliable go to all day vape. For a while it was Suicide Bunny, Madrina, but the last time I bought a bottle I realised I was going off it. Then there's Cuttwood Monster Melons which is still pretty damn good, but I can see that getting old too. My latest flavor of the week is Aisle7, Nora's Dream. The way I feel about this is that I could drink it, use it as a chip dip or even dab some on a wound to heal it. It's really that good for me (at the moment). But that will pass too and something else will come along. 

All I've really learned so far is that as much as I want to enjoy a full on desert vape, I will never be able to, 'cos it just doesn't work for me. On the other hand, a fruity vape will almost always work for me to some degree. 

I'm so envious of @Rob Fisher who has managed to latch on to a local, affordable juice that will seemingly never let him down. I think I'll quit vaping or die before I find something that I can do permanently from there on. 

All that being said, good luck mate. I hope you find what you're looking for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was very lucky and as soon as I changed from my Twisp to a mPT2 and started looking for non-twisp juices I was lucky enough to find Menthol Ice from Vapour Mountain and boom! The rest is history!


----------



## capetocuba

I know my favourite flavour profiles, but always on the hunt for something better. Also I find joose thats out of my radar that I enjoy. Decent joose should be steeped a minimum of 3 months IMHO as this is where they begin to shine. I have recently vaped a 8 month and 10 month steeped and oh boy, they were not the same as when they were young


----------



## WHeunis

Barak said:


> How long did it take you guys to find your flavour? Do you stick to one or do you mix it up every now and then?



My ADV (Menthol Ice, and its fruit modifiers) - i discovered around 2 months into my journey.
Guess I just got lucky like that...

My other "main inbetweener" is a DIY juice of my own creation - Strawberry Tart (see in DIY recipe forum section if interested).

So, I do mix it up with inbetweeners, but at LEAST 80%+ of my vape is a Menthol+Koolada or slight deviation thereof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Started Vaping on the 10 March 2015 57 days later 3k down haven't found flavour.
Good news is I have 64 flavours 283 days supply left @ 5 ml a day, I'm sure i'll find it soon.


----------



## Yiannaki

Took me around 3 months or so but I found that pretty much anything with cinnamon in it makes me happy. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Barak

Yiannaki said:


> Took me around 3 months or so but I found that pretty much anything with cinnamon in it makes me happy. Lol


Then you must try the beard #32. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

I don't think one ever really finds The Flavor to end all flavors. Its almost like buying a mod and saying this is the one and a little along the way seeing a new mod and then saying I want one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CloudSurfer said:


> I don't think one ever really finds The Flavor to end all flavors. Its almost like buying a mod and saying this is the one and a little along the way seeing a new mod and then saying I want one.



I found both. Tropical Ice on a REO with a Cyclone on top!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Rob Fisher said:


> I found both. Tropical Ice on a REO with a Cyclone on top!


Think I might give Tropical Ice a Try for now I'm satisfied with my Lemo2 and Zna50 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

Barak said:


> Well started off at twisp and their juices and then I moved on. Next i tried was Vape Elixer awesomesauce, Pink spot, Plasma Juice and Stardust but I found i couldn't smoke them for too long. I liked the Rebel/Cherry flavour of twisp so I kept to that kind. But it got kind of boring, I then tried some Turks old gold for a ry4 type of flavour and I quite enjoyed that, even though it took me a while to get used to it. Then I tried some bound by the crown and fell in love. But its a bit expensive. At the moment I am trying Beard Vape co number 51 which is a Vanilla type of flavour. Very close to bound by the crown but not as complex.




Prety much in the same boat here Started on twisp juice the "Rebel" not bad and then tried thier "Cafe Latte" which i really do like but not to sure how this will go as i am on the twisp edge at the moment so do not know how it will go when i get the Kangertek mini kit i am using 18mg nic atm and see that a lot of guys say that it is very high / strong when you on a nice cloud making device. 

I also tried a few of the Liqua juices due to budget issues tried thier vanilla and its super yuck and thier Cappuchino is also yuuuuck tastes like Grandpa powder to me however thier Tiramisu is really nice. however the Liqua juice i have used were at 0.8 nic and did satisfy my cravings so i think i have a very long way to go i have also tried the e-sense Cappuchino not bad flavor for me but a bit sweet


----------



## KB_314

Seems to vary from person to person. An "ADV" juice imo is not difficult to find - in the short term. I've had a few in my year of "proper" vaping (as an enthusiast, not just using an evod to quit the stinkies). Within the first 8 weeks I found SR Old Gold and thought I could vape it all day, every day. Happiness is. Today I can throw up at will - I just imagine the smell of Old Gold!

Tastes can and generally do change, broaden and evolve. What is very illusive it seems, is finding an ADV that stands the test of time. Finding "your" Tropical Ice. It also takes finding your vaping happy place, build, gear etc. A shortlist of a few juices that are _always _in the rotation will naturally happen in time - those bottles you never allow to run out. Those that make you smile with each vape, every time. If one or two stand out after the shortlist has had time to settle, that's your ADV. 

I have RS Cloudsat. And I think, possibly, Muffinman may qualify although It hasn't been long enough to know for sure. Blackbird deserves an honourable mention too and is the only tobacco left in my box of juice - once dominated by RY4's and tobacco flavours

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

The Virus my nr 1 vape, then Bobas..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

What about Skyblue's mixes......


----------



## Barak

Anml looper. That is my only adv. bit its so expensive, i cant smoke it the whole day. The local juice of choice is eliquid project amazon and general custard. Nom nom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide

Maybe I just enjoy purchasing juices, have / had a few surprises along the way, both good and bad, but determined to "try them all" and then I will decide...or not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

its rather depressing but i am still looking , i shall soldier on in the endevour of finding the 'one'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Barak said:


> I like trying a whole bunch of liquids. But its not an inexpensive hobby to maintain.
> 
> How long did it take you guys to find your flavour? Do you stick to one or do you mix it up every now and then?
> 
> There are so many choices and so many flavours and trying them all is a double edged sword. If you dont like one, you waste a lot of money. But i also want to try them all. Conundrum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps you should visit a store that allows you to taste their juices. Vapeking has a tasting area where you can sample their juices before you buy. I'm still looking for the flavour of all flavours but I do have about 5 ADV juices that I use. I DIY my juices to save costs but I make 500ml of juice at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Initially it took me about 8 months to find my flavour profile. Well the first time. Then I loved that for a couple of months and then my profile changes and I end up on the hunt for my flavour profile again. And when i find it and vape myself to sa standstill on it the hint begins again. I don't think I'll ever be able to satisfy this question for myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar

2yrs down and still haven't found the one .


----------



## gertvanjoe

BuzzGlo said:


> Started Vaping on the 10 March 2015 57 days later 3k down haven't found flavour.
> Good news is I have 64 flavours 283 days supply left @ 5 ml a day, I'm sure i'll find it soon.


 
Can I like come visit with a dripper or something  ???


----------



## gertvanjoe

Well I decided from the start I'll have four flavours. If the one is finished I may move out to a next one or restock if I like it


----------



## gertvanjoe

@BuzzGlo You got them bottles for pretty cheap. R3k / 64 - R46.875


----------



## BuzzGlo

gertvanjoe said:


> @BuzzGlo You got them bottles for pretty cheap. R3k / 64 - R46.875



Yip 2 mates of mine quit vaping, gave me allot for free. ( I now know why it was free, R80 in house juice isnt good unless your vaping an evod, the minute your gear is better have to spend 120 upwards to enjoy)


----------



## Bob Marais

Having read through all these posts, I can't seem to find any mention of a shop doing a "sample box" type thing except someone mentioning skyblue. I am unfortunate to live in a rural area where I think I'm close to the only one vaping on proper hardware or vaping at all and its quite expensive to buy stuff just to try it. To answer Barak's original question, I have somewhat found something local I like, Kings Creme from King Royale, but I am still searching too. I really think the online shops should get together their juice vendors and put together a "pick 3" and/or "pick 6" sample pack of like 5ml/10ml bottles for us to buy and try for the exact reason that flavors are so subjective and specific to an individual. That way everyone could find their favorite ADV, without spending a fortune.


----------



## stevie g

All I can add is if you have an enthusiast level device try juice @3% Nic it really made a difference once I made the move. All juices taste better when they don't burn your throat as much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Bob Marais said:


> Having read through all these posts, I can't seem to find any mention of a shop doing a "sample box" type thing except someone mentioning skyblue. I am unfortunate to live in a rural area where I think I'm close to the only one vaping on proper hardware or vaping at all and its quite expensive to buy stuff just to try it. To answer Barak's original question, I have somewhat found something local I like, Kings Creme from King Royale, but I am still searching too. I really think the online shops should get together their juice vendors and put together a "pick 3" and/or "pick 6" sample pack of like 5ml/10ml bottles for us to buy and try for the exact reason that flavors are so subjective and specific to an individual. That way everyone could find their favorite ADV, without spending a fortune.


Fortunately, as time goes by, you do find out which flavour categories you prefer and which you should avoid. Not that one spends less. Vapour Mountain also sells in 10 ml quantities. Mikes Mega Mixes had a sample pack, not sure it still available. Maybe PM @Mike.


----------



## Bob Marais

Sprint said:


> All I can add is if you have an enthusiast level device try juice @3% Nic it really made a difference once I made the move. All juices taste better when they don't burn your throat as much.



I fully agree on that, I went from a Twisp Aero to a Subtank Mini and switched to full lung inhales and almost died trying normal tisp juice (18mg). 3mg seems to be my sweet spot

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MJ INC

Bob Marais said:


> I fully agree on that, I went from a Twisp Aero to a Subtank Mini and switched to full lung inhales and almost died trying normal tisp juice (18mg). 3mg seems to be my sweet spot


I found anything sub ohm I couldn't take more then a 3mg but with tanks with 1.6-1.8 ohms I could Vape a 10mg and it was fine


----------



## Bob Marais

Andre said:


> Fortunately, as time goes by, you do find out which flavour categories you prefer and which you should avoid. Not that one spends less. Vapour Mountain also sells in 10 ml quantities. Mikes Mega Mixes had a sample pack, not sure it still available. Maybe PM @Mike.



Thanks Andre, just after I posted, this popped up. So if anyone is still searching :
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/awwww-yisss-sample-packs-mmm.t15119/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoodRich

After about 18 months of vaping and experimenting, I finally found something I really like. Vape Elixir 12mg Black Cigar. Trouble is, I can never find it anywhere. I've compromised with other liquids like World Wonders Stonehenge and VE Pure Tobacco. VM seems to be quite popular on this thread - I should give their "ice" variants a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

HoodRich said:


> After about 18 months of vaping and experimenting, I finally found something I really like. Vape Elixir 12mg Black Cigar. Trouble is, I can never find it anywhere. I've compromised with other liquids like World Wonders Stonehenge and VE Pure Tobacco. VM seems to be quite popular on this thread - I should give their "ice" variants a shot.


The Vape Mob tbac 18mg mixed 50 50 with VG works well .. added a touch of a very strong honey flavour a friend gave me and taste good.. my daily vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoodRich

Nick said:


> The Vape Mob tbac 18mg mixed 50 50 with VG works well .. added a touch of a very strong honey flavour a friend gave me and taste good.. my daily vape.


Thanks Nick. I will give it a shot.

I also bought a bottle of MMM Sweetbac recently. It's actually not that sweet and is actually quite nice for mouth to lung vaping on my aspire K1 @ 10w. Still can't beat the VE Black cigar in my subtank.



Nick said:


> The Vape Mob tbac 18mg mixed 50 50 with VG works well .. added a touch of a very strong honey flavour a friend gave me and taste good.. my daily vape.


----------



## ZK1

I still haven't found mine. I know that how ever many deserts I try, I can't vape them all day. But when I vape some of my mate's juice I always like what he vapes more. But I know I won't be able to vape that all day.
I found that I'm a menthol guy, I like the Voodoo Juice's Sub Zero, but it still lacks something, so the search continues.
I find the menthols have that cold throught hit is what I like, some of the deserts for some reason does not feel as smooth for me. Also I can go down on the nic level with the menthols and still enjoy them.

Does any one have a list of menthols that I can try?


----------



## Silver

ZK1 said:


> I still haven't found mine. I know that how ever many deserts I try, I can't vape them all day. But when I vape some of my mate's juice I always like what he vapes more. But I know I won't be able to vape that all day.
> I found that I'm a menthol guy, I like the Voodoo Juice's Sub Zero, but it still lacks something, so the search continues.
> I find the menthols have that cold throught hit is what I like, some of the deserts for some reason does not feel as smooth for me. Also I can go down on the nic level with the menthols and still enjoy them.
> 
> Does any one have a list of menthols that I can try?



Hi @ZK1 , i too like my menthol juices
What menthols do you like? Just plain menthol and very cold and icy or something with a fruit flavour in it as well?


----------



## ZK1

Silver, uhm, I would say more menthol then the ice cold mints, I do like the ice cold feeling of the Sub Zero though, but there is still something missing for me. Also I don't really like the fruity flavors. I started vaping on the Liqua Menthol. Now I can't remember what it taste like though.

It seems like us menthol guys are way in the lower numbers.

Do you have any suggestions that I can try? I must say with the ice cold feeling of the Sub Zero it opens up your sinuses, love that.


----------



## Andre

HoodRich said:


> Thanks Nick. I will give it a shot.
> 
> I also bought a bottle of MMM Sweetbac recently. It's actually not that sweet and is actually quite nice for mouth to lung vaping on my aspire K1 @ 10w. Still can't beat the VE Black cigar in my subtank.


You should give MMM AshyBac a try. I love my tobaccos and AshyBac for me is right up there with the best international NETs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ZK1 said:


> Silver, uhm, I would say more menthol then the ice cold mints, I do like the ice cold feeling of the Sub Zero though, but there is still something missing for me. Also I don't really like the fruity flavors. I started vaping on the Liqua Menthol. Now I can't remember what it taste like though.
> 
> It seems like us menthol guys are way in the lower numbers.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions that I can try? I must say with the ice cold feeling of the Sub Zero it opens up your sinuses, love that.


Maybe give Vapour Mountain's Tropical Ice a go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReeZ

I really like Skyblue's Frostbite. Also Mike's lime party and dragon juice mixed really well with menthol


----------



## Ohmen

I fear I may never find that one juice that 100% satisfies me, the one that I'll use as my ADV (like Rob and his Tropical Ice). 

There are a many that I like but none that I love.

Forever alone


----------



## Barak

I have found 3 adv's now. 2 that i keep in my rotation and one to treat myself. My main adv is eliquid project amazon, but i recently tried their pearing melon dew and fell in love with that. Now i buy a 100 ml amazon and a 100 ml pearing melon dew and that is enough. And then n treat myself with a bottle of looper whenever that is in stock since its way too expensive for an adv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Barak said:


> I have found 3 adv's now. 2 that i keep in my rotation and one to treat myself. My main adv is eliquid project amazon, but i recently tried their pearing melon dew and fell in love with that. Now i buy a 100 ml amazon and a 100 ml pearing melon dew and that is enough. And then n treat myself with a bottle of looper whenever that is in stock since its way too expensive for an adv.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pearing Melondew is the bees knees, I've been using that to get converts and it's been very successful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Wesley said:


> Pearing Melondew is the bees knees, I've been using that to get converts and it's been very successful.


Yeah its so good man. Tastes like watermelon chappies i ate as a child. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

ZK1 said:


> Silver, uhm, I would say more menthol then the ice cold mints, I do like the ice cold feeling of the Sub Zero though, but there is still something missing for me. Also I don't really like the fruity flavors. I started vaping on the Liqua Menthol. Now I can't remember what it taste like though.
> 
> It seems like us menthol guys are way in the lower numbers.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions that I can try? I must say with the ice cold feeling of the Sub Zero it opens up your sinuses, love that.



Tropical Ice from Vapour Mountain is something I add to many fruity juices to give them a great menthol kick, Lime Ice from MMM really benefits with some extra menthol for my taste. I normally only add about 10-12 drops per 6ml of juice when re-filling the Reo.


----------



## Silver

ZK1 said:


> Silver, uhm, I would say more menthol then the ice cold mints, I do like the ice cold feeling of the Sub Zero though, but there is still something missing for me. Also I don't really like the fruity flavors. I started vaping on the Liqua Menthol. Now I can't remember what it taste like though.
> 
> It seems like us menthol guys are way in the lower numbers.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions that I can try? I must say with the ice cold feeling of the Sub Zero it opens up your sinuses, love that.



Hi @ZK1, 

Here are a few suggestions from the top of my head

From VapourMountain
Mevthol Ice is very strong and a pure menthol and very cold. Tropical Ice adds some coconut. 

From CraftVapour
Matterhorn Menthol is also strong. 

Here is another suggestion, get a bottle of Vapourmountain's menthol concentrate. Little 10ml bottle. You can add a few drops on your tank when vaping other juices to give it a menthol kick. I use it with VM's Strawberry and their Berry Blaze as well as a few other juices. I like that menthol throat burn. Lovely.


----------



## HoodRich

Andre said:


> You should give MMM AshyBac a try. I love my tobaccos and AshyBac for me is right up there with the best international NETs.



Thanks for the advice. I actually intended to order MMM Ashybac, but clicked on the Sweetbac by mistake  Turns out its not too bad, but I will order some Ashbybac soon.

Thanks again...

Have you menthol-boys tried Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint? Its quite strong in taste, so I sometimes add a few drops to my tobacco flavours just to flip things around a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZK1

Great! Thanks for the advice guys!

With me now running a subox mini, and the tank being a bit more thirsty, I'm sure I will run through those flavors in no time and find my go to juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

HoodRich said:


> After about 18 months of vaping and experimenting, I finally found something I really like. Vape Elixir 12mg Black Cigar. Trouble is, I can never find it anywhere. I've compromised with other liquids like World Wonders Stonehenge and VE Pure Tobacco. VM seems to be quite popular on this thread - I should give their "ice" variants a shot.


To answer the original question , the first time I walked into a shop I asked the owner to hook me up w/ a Newport cigarette flavor(my old brand of smokes) and he gave me a juice named "Newport Beach" that I immediately liked.Basically a menthol tobacco flavor.Soon after I got into DIY and hit on a recipe that's now my adv.Needless to say this has saved me $$ big time.I guess I'm lucky to have simple taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

HoodRich said:


> Thanks for the advice. I actually intended to order MMM Ashybac, but clicked on the Sweetbac by mistake  Turns out its not too bad, but I will order some Ashbybac soon.
> 
> Thanks again...
> 
> Have you menthol-boys tried Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint? Its quite strong in taste, so I sometimes add a few drops to my tobacco flavours just to flip things around a bit.


i have tried it as i never even liked menthol as a smoker i was very pleasantly surprised its a really nice menthol vape


----------



## HoodRich

@Andre - got my order of Asbybac ......its nice, but I think the Sweetbac by MMM is better. Still I will add Ashybac to my list of favourites......

WW - Stonehenge
VW - Pure Tobacco
MM - Sweetbac and Ashybac 
and of course, the so-hard-to-find Black Cigar (in 12mg)


Next on my to-do-list are the VM offerings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

HoodRich said:


> @Andre - got my order of Asbybac ......its nice, but I think the Sweetbac by MMM is better. Still I will add Ashybac to my list of favourites......
> 
> WW - Stonehenge
> VW - Pure Tobacco
> MM - Sweetbac and Ashybac
> and of course, the so-hard-to-find Black Cigar (in 12mg)
> 
> 
> Next on my to-do-list are the VM offerings.


Great stuff. I have at last gotten the opportunity to order a bottle of Black Cigar to try out.
My favourites from VM are the VM4 Special Reserve and XXX. HRH only vapes their Berry Blaze.


----------



## ChadB

My best juice of all time is by Kilo: Dewberry Cream. 
Got this in July when I was in the US and only finishing it now as I've been saving it. Got a friend whose coming next month and getting 2x120ml 12mg of this gold. 
Going to try Kiberry yoghurt as well. 
Another ADV is Cowboys apple pie by ELP 12mg. 
There are some really top class local juices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal

This is a really subjective question. I have been recommended juice by friends who considered their choice to be nectar of the gods only to discover that I found it to taste like bat urine. Consider this though guys, when you where on fags I am sure you had your favourite brand, mine being Marlboro reds. So the only taste I ever experienced was Marlboro (obviously). How boring. As a vaper I have 5 tanks all with a choice of liquids and one tank to mix flavours for fun. Much, much better idea than just the (nasty) taste of 40 fags in my mouth. Have fun guys, for me experimenting with different liquids is a part of what I love about vaping.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Neal said:


> This is a really subjective question. I have been recommended juice by friends who considered their choice to be nectar of the gods only to discover that I found it to taste like bat urine. Consider this though guys, when you where on fags I am sure you had your favourite brand, mine being Marlboro reds. So the only taste I ever experienced was Marlboro (obviously). How boring. As a vaper I have 5 tanks all with a choice of liquids and one tank to mix flavours for fun. Much, much better idea than just the (nasty) taste of 40 fags in my mouth. Have fun guys, for me experimenting with different liquids is a part of what I love about vaping.


Lol, "bat urine" - but very true what you say.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HoodRich

Finally managed to get some VE black cigar in 12mg. The last time I used it, I was vaping it on my subtank. I stopped using the subtank cos the direct lung hits were not really my thing. My favourite MTL tank for the past 2 months is the Aspire K1 at 12w. Funny how different the Black Cigar tastes on this tank. It's not bad, but just not as nice as in the Subtank.

Just proves how the setup you use can influence the taste. Still a great juice though.

Sent from my F5281 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

